# New Midland two way radios



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I just ordered a pair of Midland Outfitter Series GXT950VP45 radios to try, I have the old talk about that has worked great for years, I know these new GMRS won't work with the old one but I want to get more range. Anyone have these?
http://www.buydig.com/shop/product....=cpc&utm_campaign=MLGXT950VP4&sku=MLGXT950VP4


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

I have a set and they seem to work alright. I have tried many differant brands and these have had the best range about 1 1/2 miles in the u.p. woods. I could not get this all the time ,the range would vary. But better than maxon and my motorola radios. They will eat the batteries fast when used on 5watt power and they work best with alkiline batteries. I tried the rechargables and the range will drop as well as the battery run time. My next step for radios would be to go to a ham type hand held $$$


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I hoped I'd get at least that range out of them, my old set was lucky to reach out 1/2 mile in the woods. open areas like Wyoming we could talk 5 miles, so these new ones should have a little further range. As far as battery life I would only turn mine on at the top of the hour in case my buddy wanted to talk, so batteries lasted quite a while. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I might have to give these a try. $69.99 + FS at Buy.com and Amazon.

Steve


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

hitechman said:


> I might have to give these a try. $69.99 + FS at Buy.com and Amazon.
> 
> Steve


Amazon is where I ordered mine from. $69.99+$3.49 S&H.


----------

